# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Balkanlar'da türk ve müslüman soykırımı

## ceyda

MUSTAFA KEMAL ATATÜRK diyor ki:

- "Millî hayatımızda yediden yetmişe hepimizin bilmesi gereken zafer günlerimiz olmakla beraber, ACISINI DÜNYA DURDUKÇA İÇİMİZDEN ATAMIYACAĞIMIZ MİLLÎ FELAKET GÜNLERİMİZ DE VARDIR... 1877 Rus Harbi sonu büyük muhaceretleri!.. TÜRK'ÜN AVRUPA'DAN ÂDETA KÖKÜNÜN KAZINMASI İSTEĞİYLE HORTLAYAN HAÇLI ZİHNİYETİNİN GİRİŞTİĞİ TOPLU KATLİAMLAR!.. 1912 Balkan Savaşı ve TÜRKLER'e reva görülen zulüm ve İŞKENCELER!.. Tarihin bu acı mirasları her TÜRK'ün kalbinde unutulmamak üzere dünya durdukça muhafaza edilmelidir. Milletimizin kalbinde HİSS-İ İNTİKAM olmalı!.. Bu alelâde bir intikam değil; hayatına, ikbaline, refahına düşman olanların mazarratlarını izaleye matuf bir intikamdır" (16.3.1923)

BALKANLAR'da yaşadığımız soykırımı, zulmü, işkenciyi, tecavüzü ve sürgünü bu yüzden resmî kaynaklardan, görgü şahitlerinden nakletmeye devam ediyoruz...

Bir Posta Müdürü'nün müşahedeleri:

- "SİROZ'da babalarının, kardeşlerinin, kocalarının, çocuklarının öldürüldükleri evlerinden çıkartılan yüzlerce bedbaht Müslüman kadını, Hükûmet Konağı'nın karşısındaki liseye kapatıldılar! Sonra 50 kadar Bulgar askeri bu zavallıların üzerlerine atıldılar. Tartaklama ve pek çoğunu mukavemet edemeyecek ölçüde yaralamadan sonra, kirlettiler!.. Bulunduğum Postahane binasından bu zavallıların feryatlarını işittiğim gibi, yapılan fena muameleleri de görüyordum. Gece olunca bulgar askerleri (tekrar) Türk evlerine girerek kadınların ve kızların namuslarına taarruz ettiler!.. Hoşlarına giden güzel kadınları da alıp götürdüler!" 
(Avrupa Siyaseti ve Türkler'in Felâketi , İstanbul , 1329 (1913) , sf. 143)

SELÂNİK havalisinde dahi, ayni tecavüzlere devam ettiler!.. Yabancı harb muhabirleri, "hem askerî birlikler ve komitacıların, hem de yerli Hıristiyanlar'ın birlikte Müslüman kadınları kirletmeye koyularak, birbirleriyle yarış ettiklerini" kaydediyorlar.

- "SELÂNİK'te bir evde, bir çok kadınlar ve genç kızlar çırılçıplak bir halde bulundular!.. Her türlü taarruza uğrayan bu kadınların üzerine kapılar çakılmış, ve günlerce soyulmuş, talan edilmiş evde aç bırakılmışlardı! Durumu öğrenen bir kaç ecnebi gazetecinin binbir tavassutu ile kurtuldular!.. Yunan askerleri de, bu zulüm ve işkencelerde Bulgarlar'la yarış ediyordu!" (aynı eser, sf. 144)

- TOYRAN'da bir Bulgar subayı. Hıristiyanlığı kabul etmek şartıyla esir bir Türk subayına hayatını bağışladı. Adam vaftiz edildikten sonra, onun gözleri önünde Türk kadınlarına tecavüz etti. Türk subayın sarsıldığını görünce, üzerine tabancasını boşalttı!..

- ISTROMCA'da bir Türk kadınına göz koyan Bulgar kumandanı, kadının kocasını önce tevkif ettirdi, sonra öldürttü!.. Sonra kadını odasına getirterek ırzına geçti!..

- Yine İSTROMÇA'da 11 Kasım 1912 günü 6 Sırp askeri ŞEYH LÜTFİ EFENDİ tekkesine girerek oradaki kadınlara tecavüz ettiler!

Diğer bir rapordan:

- "19 Kasım 1912'de SİROZ'da ne genç, ne de güzel olan Müftü'nün ailesi ile, Mektep Müdürü'nün ailesine, kocalarının gözleri önünde tecavüz ettikten sonra alıp götürdüler!.. 13 genç kızı kirlettikten sonra DİRİ DİRİ gömdüler!.."

- "DİSOKA'da ırza tecavüzün yeni bir şeklini buldular!.. Yalnız 12-13 yaşına kadar olan küçük kızlara tatbik edilen bu zulüm, bunların analarının ve babalarının önünde ismetleri kirletildikten sonra yavaş yavaş işkence ile öldürülmeleri idi!.." 
(aynı eser, sf. 146)

Bu hadiselere dair pek çok haber, rapor ve fotoğraf ecnebi gazetelerde yayınlanmıştı. Ama neye yarar!..

- GÜRGÜN'de icra edilen katliamda, 20 kadar genç ve güzel kızı ayırdılar!.. Bunlar, ölüm tehdidi altında vaftiz ayinine tahammül edip sözde Hıristiyanlaştırıldılar. Arkasından da zavallıların ırzına geçtiler. İçlerinden biri mukavemette ısrar etti. Zavallı, BÜTÜN ÇETE'nin şehevî hislerine âlet edildikten sonra işkence ile öldürüldü!.. O halde ki, bayılmış olduğu halde bile o şen'i fiile devam etmekte idiler!..

- PETROVA'da bir genç kız annesinin gözü önünde kirletildi. Buna tahammül edemeyen anne, âniden eline bir tüfek geçirerek Bulgarlar'a ateş etti. Bu hareket, UMUMÎ bir KATLİAM'a sebep oldu. Bütün kadınlar ve genç kızlar bir kahvehaneye kapatılarak YAKILDI!..

Bu da zulme uğrayanlardan birinin anlattıkları:

- "Yanlarında bizlerce malum (yerli) genç Rumlar bulunan iki Yunan piyade bölüğü, 30 kişi kadar olan bizleri şehre götürmek bahanesiyle YANIKKÖY civarında bir harap köprüye sevkettiler. Orada kollarımızı bağladılar. Sonra bıçak ve süngülerin uçları ile bizi zalimane bir surette yaralamaya başladılar! Ben de bağlı bulunduğum halde kaçmaya muvaffak oldum. Arkamdan ateş ettiler, fakat hiç bir kurşun isabet etmedi. Tam 4 gün bir taşın arkasında gizli kaldım. Nihayet bir çoban çocuğu imdadıma yetişerek ellerimi çözdü."

Fransız General Buman anlatıyor:

- "Fransızca eğitim yapan mektebe 30 kadar Türk mültecisini kabul etmişlerdi... Katolik mekteplerini çekemeyen Rumlar tarafından Bulgarlar'a ihbar edildiler. Komitacılar geldiler ve mültecilerin teslimi istediler... Fransız şimendifer şirketinin komiseri Rıza Bey, rahiplere bir zarar gelmemesi için kendini teslim etti. Canilerin Rıza Bey'i parasını ve evini göstermesi için kasatura ile tehdit ettiklerini gözlerimle gördüm. Çoluk çocuğunun başına gelecek felâketi anlamış olmalı ki, (söylemedi). Vücudu kasatura ile delik deşik edildi, yere düştü. Kaatillerden biri ayakkabılarını çıkartıp kendi giydi. Cesedi 5 gün aynı yerde kaldı. Her gün üzerinden bir şey çalındı. Son gün üzerinde donu ile gömleğinden başka bir şey kalmamıştı!" 
(Avrupa Siyaseti ve Türkler'in Felâketi , İstanbul , 1329 (1913) , sf. 152)

KAVALA'dan geçen bir Alman, bakın, sonradan ne yazmış:

- "Komitacılar KAVALA'ya ulaştıklarında, Türk eşrafından 39 kişiyi herkesin gözü önünde öldürmek üzere tevkif ettiler. Esirleri gömleklerine varıncaya kadar soydular. Üçer üçer bağladılar. İçlerinden birinin vücudunu kasatura ile deldiler. Sonra kafasını kestiler! İkincisine de aynı muameleyi yaptılar. Bu iki mazlumun cesetlerinin ağırlığı ile yere düşen üçüncüsünün ilk önce iki kalın (boyun) damarını kestiler. Sonra koyun gibi boğazladılar!"

- "Tevkif edilenler erasındaki bir polis komiseri, arkadaşlarını 'YAŞASIN OSMANLILAR!'diye bağırarak ölmeye davet etti. Buna sinirlenen bir haydut, arkadan vurduğu bir kılıçla biçâreyi öldürdü! Kılıç iki kürek kemiğinin arasından geçerek zavallının gövdesini ikiye ayırmıştı. Bu darbe haydutların pek hoşuna gitmiş olmalı ki, cesetler arasında bu şekilde öldürülmüş pek çok ceset görüldü! Bunlar 15 gün açıkta kaldılar!"

- URGANCILAR köyünde 90 Müslüman, iplerle birbirine bağlandıktan sonra kasaturalarla hunharca şehit edildi!..

- İSTROMCA'da bu mezalim tam 20 gün devam etti!.. Öyle ki artık ÖLDÜRECEK İNSAN KALMAYINCAYA KADAR kasaturalar işledi!.. Öldürmeye getirdikleri insanların sırtına binerek şehirde dolaşıyorlardı!.. DOMBALAKOF ÇETESİ tarafından şehrin mezbahasına götürülerek, koyunlar gibi ayaklarından asıldıktan sonra çengellerle, kasaturalarla boğazlandılar!..

- Yine İSTROMCA'da İSMAİL adlı bir köylüyü, birer birer uzuvlarını kestikten sonra kurşuna dizdiler!.. Arkadaşını da bir ağaca bağladıktan sonra, gaz döküp diri diri yaktılar!..

- Esir Türk subaylarının burunlarını, kulaklarını kestikten sonra bazen öldürüyor, bazen de intikam için serbest bırakıyorlardı!. Umumiyetle serbest bıraktıkları subayları tahkir için, bir veya iki kollarını da kasatura ile koparıyorlardı!

- ÜSKÜP ile KUMONOVA arasındaki köyler, Sırplar tarafından tamamen yakıldı!.. Evlerden fırlayarak kaçmak isteyen köylüler hemen kurşunulanıyorlardı!.. Bir tek fert bile kurtulamadı!

- MANASTIR'da, insanları birbirine bağlayıp yaktılar!.. Sürünerek ateşten kaçmaya çalışan biçâreleri, sanki ağaç kütükleriymiş gibi, süngüyle tekrar ateşe itiyorlardı!.. Çok defa çoluk çocuk bir camiye doldurularak, gaz dökülüp yakılıyordu!

- Bir diğer işkence de Müslüman Türkler'in DİRİ DİRİ gömülmesi idi*!.. Yollar, hendekler omurgaları dipçikle kırıldıktan sonra, çeşitli işkencelerle öldürülen zavallılarla dolu idi!

- SELÂNİK civarında kadın, erkek ve çocukların karınlarını deşerek için taş, toprak, pislik dolduruyorlardı! Sonra diğer Balkan Haçlıları'na karşı, "Bak, sizinkiler böyle yapmayı akıl edebildiler mi?" diye öğünüyorlardı!

Bir Bulgar subayının itirafları:

- "Esir edilen 10.000 kadar Türk askeri SİROZ 'a getirildi. Bunların arkalarında sadece beyaz bir gömlekle don vardı. Bu biçâre esirler SİROZ civarında kâmilen öldüldüler!."

- "KARATUNA civarında GENERAL İSTAFANOVİÇ yüzlerce esiri iki sıra üzerine durdurarak kurşuna dizdirdi!"

- "Meydan-ı muharebeden avdet etmiş bir Bulgar askeri, kadın memeleri göstererek, bunların kendisi ve arkadaşları tarafından kirletilmiş İslâm kadınlarından kesildiğini öğünerek söylüyordu!.."

- "FİLİPE'ye oldukça mühim bir esirler kafilesi getirildi. Bir zabit esirlerin isimlerini yazmaya mecbur edildi. Bir saat sonra zabit, pür hiddet 'Bu alçakları niçin buraya getirdiniz?.. Niçin yolda birer birer öldürmediniz?' dedi!"

- "Bütün angarya işlerinde Müslümanlar'ı kullanıyorlar!.. İslâm oduncuları ve arabacıları Bulgarlar'ın her türlü işlerini bilâ ücret görmeye mecburlar."

- "İkinci Fırka'da müstahdem FİLİPE'nin Bulgar tabiplerinden biri, (ismini biliyorum) MAKEDONYA köylerinden birine vasıl olduklarında, resmî elbisesini giyerek zengin bir Müslüman'ın hanesine müracaat ile kendisinden 2000 lira talep etti! 24 saat zarfında vermediği takdirde kendisini asacağını bildirdi!"

- "FİLİPE'deki İslamlar'ın en büyük camii, erzak ve mühimmat deposuna tahvil edildi." (Yahudi asıllı yazar ve tarihçi Avram Galanti, Tarih Mecmuası, cilt 3, İstanbul, 1951)

ZÂYETİ adlı Rus gazetesinden bir ifade:

- "Ben iyi bir tesadüfle, bermutad gazete muhabirlerinin gözlerinden kaçan pek çok şeyi görmeye muvaffak oldum... Ben MAKEDONYA'ya, gayr-ı muharip (sivil) ahaliye yardım ulaştırmak maksadıyla gitmiştim."

- "Muharebelerde hazır bulunmadım. Lâkin, âzâsı kesilmiş nâaşlar, yanmış köyler, yağma edilmiş evler, aç kalmış aileler... Bütün bunlardan çok fazlasını gördüm."

- "Galiplerin zafer arabası, memleketi baştan başa katederek onu kana buladı!.. Daha uzaklara, EDİRNE'ye, ÇATALCA'ya doğru ilerledi."

- "Türkler'in (başkalarına) mezalimi hakkında gazeteler pek çok şey yazmışlardır. Her Rus okuyucusu Türkler'in öldürmek(!), veya ırza tecavüz etmek(!) (gibi sözde zulmuüyle), POMAK (Müslüman Bulgar) köylerinde atılan kurşunlar, öldürmeye hazır tüfekleri saklayan beyaz bayraklar hakkında kâfi şeyler okumuştur."

- "Lâkin, aynı okuyucu HIRİSTİYANLAR'IN (TÜRKLER'E UYGULADIĞI) MEZALİM'e dair pek az şey bilir. Bulgarlar'ı az-çok lekeleyen her nevi kısımları çıkartan ŞİDDETLİ SANSÜR sebebiyle, Rus muhabirleri gördüklerini meskût (sessiz) bırakmayı tercih ediyorlar!"

- "Okuyucu, bundan sonra okuyacağı satırlarda Bulgarlar ve Slavlar aleyhinde bir husumet temayülü aramasın!.. Rus muhabirlerin büyük çoğunluğu gibi ben de BALKAN memleketlerine, Bulgar'a karşı büyük bir teveccüh (yakınlık) besleyerek gelmiştim. Lâkin beklediğim gibi olmadı."

- "Muntazam askerler, ahaliden intikam alıyor, tek bir kurşunun atıldığı köyleri yakıyor, erkekleri öldürüyorlardı!.. Yanımdakilerden bir Bulgar subayı, tam bir iftihar ile, 'KIRCALİ'de, arkamızda hiç bir Türk köyü bırakmadık,' diyordu!"

- "Bir takımın bazı Bulgar cesetlerine tesadüf etmesi, askerlerin zaptı kaabil olmayan vahşi hayvanlar haline gelmesine yetiyordu. Türk köylerine atılıyorlar, erkekleri, bazen kadınları da boğazlıyorlardı!"

- " Askerler bir nevi cinnete tutularak öldürüyorlardı. Halbuki Makedonyalı komitacılar, bu faciaları bir tertip dahilinde, her gün işliyorlardı!.. Muharebenin başından henüz 4 hafta geçmişti ki, SOFYA'nın bütün kahvehanelerinde uzun saçlı, komitacı külâhı giymiş insanlar, ceplerindeki Osmanlı liraları dolu keseleri çıkarıyorlar, tafra satarak 'Bu Türk emeğidir,' diyorlardı!"

- "Subayları bana şöyle demişlerdi: 'komitacılar, SANDASKİ'NİN ÇETESİ hariç, orduya hiç bir hizmet ifa etmemişlerdir!.. Sebep, komitacılar için ganimetten başka bir malâhaza olmamasıydı! Bir keşif yapacakları yerde, bir Türk köyünü basmaya giderlerdi. Hatta bazan KENDİ VATANDAŞLARINDAN AZ-ÇOK ZENGİN OLANLAR'a dahi taarruzdan çekinmemişlerdir!' "

- "NEVREKOP kazası dahilinde çalışan çete, şöhret bile kazandı. 45 İslâm ailesinden meydana gelen DEBRENCİK köyü, komitacılar ve Bulgar ahali tarafından yakılmış, bütün erkekler öldürülmüştü!. 39 erkek ve kadın bir caminin içinde DİRİ DİRİ yakılmıştır!.. KARAŞÖVE köyünde bütün Türkler'i, erkek, kadın ve çocukları boğazlamışlardır. BUCAN köyünde müslümanları hapsedip yakmaya hazırlanıyorlardı. O sırada bir Türk bağırarak 'askerlerin bir İngiliz zabitinin kumandası altında gelmekte olduğunu" söyledi. Bu, komitacıları kaçırmaya kâfi geldi... Mamafih, 15 gün sonra tekrar gelerek plânlarını tatbik ettiler. Her şeyi yağma ettiler, bütün Müslüman ahaliyi kestiler!"

- "40 müslüman ailesinden ibaret LOSNA köyünde bütün Müslüman ahali, çocuklar ve kadınlar istisna edilmeksizin, komitacılar ve yerli hıristiyanlar tarafından katledilmişlerdir!"

- "Ben burada, ancak NEVREKOP ile DRAMA arasındaki KÜÇÜK bir mıntıkada işlenen cinayetten bahsediyorum!.. Daha kuzeydeki yerleri dolaşmadım. Oralarda komitacıların tahribatı daha da müthiş olmuş!"

- "Çok yerde cebren Hıristiyanlık kabul ettirilmiştir. Bazı köylerin çoğu, erkeklerini kestikten sonra, kadınları toplayıp ırzlarına tasallut ederler, sonra tabancayı alınlarına onları ölüm ile Hıristiyanlık arasında muhayyer bırakırlardı!"

- "KARAŞOF köyünde Bulgarlar'la Rumlar, 14'den 18 yaşına kadar 16 Müslüman genç kızı esir etmişlerdi! Esir etmek demek, hepsi birlikte IRZLARINA TASALLUT etmek demektir!.. Bilâhare onları birer cariye gibi kullanmak arzusundaydılar!"

- "Okuyucu benim bazı istisnaî halleri hikâye ettiğimi zannetmesin!.. Vaki olan cinayetler istisna değil, umumî kaide idi!.. Her tarafta ırza tecavüz, her şey yağma, her yerde katliamlar icra olunuyordu!"

- "DRAMA sancağı dahilinde komitacılar köylere gelerek bir kaç Türk'ü yakalıyorlar, onlardan gayet büyük bir kurtuluş fidyesi istiyorlardı. Bazen parayı aldıktan sonra esirleri salıyorlar, bazan da kurşuna diziyorlardı!"

- "Komitacıların gidişinden sonra Bulgar ve Rum ahali gelerek, kalan ne varsa onu yağmaya koyuluyorlardı!.. Bunları bir takım serseri zannetmeyin!.. Hayır!.. Memleketin ileri gelenleri, zenginleri, tahsil görmüş olanları dahi bu yağmalara iştirak ediyorlardı!.."

- "Meselâ DRAMA'da yağmanın birinci teşvikçisi, RUM METROPOLİTİ olmuştur!.. İyi bir misal teşkil etmek için, Türk askerleriyle gitmiş olan bir Türk beyinin evine girerek bütün eşyasını ve ticarî mallarının yarısını kendi evine naklettirdi. Rumlar'ın bir çoğu bunu örnek aldı. Türk evlerinden her şey, TAMAMİYLE HER ŞEY, halılar, zahireler, hatta âdi çanaklar yağma edildi. Bittabii (daha sonra) müthiş bir kıtlık oldu. Muhtaçlara yardım iç in İngiliz Heyeti geldiği zaman, aç (Müslüman) kadınlar ve çocuklar tarafından âdeta hücuma uğradı!"

- "DRAMA'nın etrafında ticaretle zengin büyük köyler vardır. Osmanlı askerinin çekilmesindeni sonra Rum ahali temsilcilerinden meydana gelen komisyonlar, bir nevi MUVAKKAT HÜKÛMET halinde teşekkül etmiştir. Bütün katliamlar bu komisyonların muvaffakiyetiyle (rızasıyla) ve onlar tarafından silahlandırılan (sözde) umumî asayişi temin için (!) tayin edilen insanlar tarafından icra edilmiştir!"

- "Bunlar, bir müslümanın evine girerek, 'kendisinin komisyon tarafından çağrıldığını' söylerler, alıp götürürler, köyün haricinde o biçâreyi öldürürlerdi! Sonra şehidin parmağından yüzüğünü çıkararak evine dönüp hanımına, 'Kocan sıhhattedir. Merak etmemen için sana bu yüzüğü gönderdi. Onu biz kurtardık, onun için bize bir şey ver,' derlerdi. Biçâre kadın son paralarını da onlara verirdi!"

- "KAVALA'da bu cinayetler bir ay müddetle devam etmiştir!.. SARIŞABAN köyünde Bulgar komitacılarla Rumlar cinayetlerini beraber işlemişlerdir. Bütün kadınların ırzına tasallut edilmiş, ve hemen hemen bütün erkekler katlolunmuştu."

- "DRAMA civarında DOKSAT köyünde 24 Müslüman, evleri yağme edilmek veya başka sebepler için katledilmiştir!. Köyün camii kiliseye çevrilmiştir."

- "130 haneli EDİRNECİK (Müslüman) köyünde 25 erkek katledilmiş, 30 kadının ırzına tasallut edilmiştir."

- "YÜRÜKLER köyünde her şey yağma edilmiş, 30 kişi öldürülmüştür. Irzına tasallut edilmeyen kadın kalmamıştır!"

- "KIRLIOVA köyünde MÜSLÜMAN ahali 200 kadar aileden mürekkep olup hemen hepsi DRAMA veya SİROZ'a kaçmıştı. Bunlardan 100 kadar erkek yakalanarak katledilmiştir."

- "HİLEKÂR OLİS'İN TORUNLARI (yani Rumlar), Bulgarlar'dan daha faalâne cinayetler icra etmişlerdir. Mazaret makamında serdettikleri 'millî intikam'ın hafifletici sebebi de yoktur! ÇÜNKÜ TÜRKLER, DAİMA RUMLAR'I EMİN (güvenilir) BİR UNSUR TELÂKKİ ETMİŞLERDİ!"

- "Hıristiyanlık Medeniyeti!.. Hilâl'e Karşı Haç!.. Medenî Milletlerin Mukaddes Vazifesi!.. Bu parlak yalanlarla 3 aydan beri sütunlarını kaplayan AVRUPA GAZETELERİ, bu sözlerin nasıl MÜTHİŞ (dehşet verici) bir hakikate çevrildiğini tetkik etmek zahmetine katlansalar!"

Bu RUS gazetecinin BALKANLAR'daki BULGAR ve YUNAN mezalimi anlatan ifadeleri gibi, DOĞU ANADOLU'da aynı yıllarda uygulanan ERMENİ zulüm ve vahşetini de anlatan pek çok RUS ve diğer ecnebi yazarlar, askerler, resmî görevliler vardır. Bir kısmının eserleri aşağıda verilmiştir.

Aşağıda Milan'da yayınlanan SEKOLO gazetesinin Rumeli'ndeki hususi muhabiri Mösyo LÜSİYEN MANİRİNİ'nin Selânik'ten yazdığı Nisan 1913 tarihli mektubundan ibareler okuyacaksınız:

- "Artık sükût edemiyoruz!"

- Boğazlanan MAKEDONYA masumlarının halini, SELÂNİK'te Bulgarlar tarafından Türkler'e yapılan katliam ve hırsızlıkları bütün fecaatiyle, bütün vahşetiyle his ve idrak ediyoruz!"

- "Muharebe ilân edildi, BALKANLAR'ın vahşileri Bulgarlar, bir kan ve ateş şelâlesi gibi hücum ettiler. Binlerce Türk köylüleri evlerinin yakıldığını, yağma edildiğini, karı ve kızlarının iffet ve namuslarının kirletildiğini ve sevdikleri kimselerin ölüm titremelerinin yayıldığını görmüşlerdir."

-Bu yerlerden 'Hıristiyan Medeniyeti'(!) geçiyordu!.. Veyl mağluplara!.."

- "Bulgaristan'ın orduları Türk ordusuna karşı değil, fakat Türk ırk ve nesline karşı muharebe ediyorlardı!"

- "Konsoloslar binlerce vesikaya mâlik bulunuyorlar!.. Kurbanların listesi pek tafsilâtlı ve fecîdir. Bu listelerden 50.000 Türk'ün boğazlandığı anlaşılıyor!"

- "Yunan ordusunu gayr-ı memnun bir nazarla karşılayan SELÂNİK ahalisi, Bulgar işgâlinden kurtulmalarını, büyük bir nimet telâkki ediyorlar!"

Evet, bir de bu var!.. TÜRK DEVLETİ'nin yönetiminden, vaktiyle yeniçerilerin zulmünden şikâyet edenler, kendi dindaşlarının işgâline uğrayınca Hanya'yı, Konya'yı anlamışlar!.. Bu, hep böyle olmuştur! 1. Cihan Savaşı'nda Türk ordusunu arkadan vuran Araplar, OSMANLI hâkimiyetinden çıkmak için gavurla iş birliği yapan Araplar; çok kısa bir süre İngiliz ve Fansız işgâlinde kalınca, akılları başlarına gelmiş, 1920'lerde MUSTAFA KEMÂL'e başvurmuş, "Aman, bizi de kurtar!" demişlerdi! MUSTAFA KEMÂL'in cevabı, "Birleşin, kendinizi kurtarın. Sonra isterseniz, gene bir devlet oluruz," şeklinde idi.

Mektuba devam ediyoruz:

- "Komitacıların çeteleri ve muntazam Bulgar askerleri, müslümanların fecî imhasına iştirak etmişlerdir. SELÂNİK'te İtalyanlar, Almanlar ve Fransızlar'la görüşerek Bulgarlar'ın neler yaptıklarını sorduğum zaman, 'şenaat, şenaat' cevabını vermişlerdir!"

- "Bütün köyler yağma ve tahrip edilmiştir. SİROZ'da 800 Müslüman boğazlanmış, SİROZ kumandanlığına da, bu kıtalleri icra eden komitacıların reisi getirilmiştir!"

- "Diğer bir köyde çete reislerinden DONÇO, camileri İslâm kadın ve çocukları ile doldurduktan sonra bombalarla berhava etmiştir."

- "Çete reislerinden ÇERNOPEYEF 200 komitacıyla KAVALA'ya girerek ahaliye 1.000.000 vergi tarhetmiştir. 7 Yahudi zengini ölüm tehdidi altında 22.000 lira kurtuluş fidyesi vermeye mecbur kalmışlardır. KAVALA ve DEDEAĞAÇ'ta binlerce Müslüman boğazlanmıştır."

- "SELÂNİK dahilinde seyahat eden bir Katolik, bana gönderdiği mektupta, 'Tahrip edilmiş Müslüman evleri enkazı arasında çocuk ve kadın cesetleri görülüyor. Irz ve namusları kirletilen kadınların vücutları parçalanan Türkler'in, cebrî vaftizlerin, yağma ve hırsızlıkların miktarı haddi aşmıştır,' diyordu."

- "Bir kaç gün evvel OSMANİYE kazasından bir heyet büyük devletlerinin konsoloslarını ziyaret ederek aşağıdaki muhtırayı vermişlerdir:

- "Biz OSMANİYE kazasına tâbi BAHÇEOVA köyü sâkinlerindeniz. Kazamızın Müslüman ahalisi Bulgar ordusunun kıtalinden korktuğu cihetle SİROZ, DEMİRHİSAR, DOYRAN, USTURUMÇA kazalarına iltica etmişlerdir. Bilâhare Bulgar vahşetinin kesileceği, namus ve hayatlarının himaye edileceğini zannettikleri cihetle yuvalarına dönmüşlerdir."

- "Fakat ahali BURUVA, BURHANİYE, ÇATIK, TEMNEK, İHSANİYE, TİRTOBİSKA, VİRİCE, İRAVE, İSTAMER, İSVEKRA, GROVA, KİLİMANTA, KOBYAR ve ÇAREVE köylerine vasıl oldukları zaman, Bulgarlar tarafından tecavüze uğramış, gayr-ı kaabil-i tasvir işkencelere düçâr edilmişlerdir."

- "Bu 14 köyün bütün genç kızlarının namusu heder edilmiş, bunların en güzelleri Hıristiyanlaşmaya mecbur edilmiştir. Hıristiyanlıktan istinkaf eyleyen bir köylü, dövülmüş ve öldürülmüştür."

- "Komşu CUMAYIBÂLÂ, PETRİÇ ve MENİK kazalaının Müslümanları aynı sefalet halinde bulunmaktadır."

- "Medenî milletlerde bir merhamet zerresi ve insaniyet kalmadı mı?.. Bu felâket hallerine nihayet verecek tedbirleri almalarını rica ederiz. " 

İmza: Şükrü oğlu Salih, Ahmet oğlu Mehmet
Brüksel'de LE SOIR gazetesine SELÂNİK'ten gönderilen bir mektupta deniyor ki:

- "SELÂNİK artık Avrupa'da değildir. Âdeta Afrika'ya naklolunmuş gibidir!"

- "MAKEDONYA bugün DANTE'nin bile tasavvur edemediği derecede hayalleri aşan bir takım mezalim ve felâketlere sahne oluyor!"

Bilindiği gibi, meşhur İtalyan şairi Dante, "İlâhî Komedi" adlı eserinde korkunç cehennem tasvirleri yapmıştır... Mektuba devam edelim:

- "Bulgarlar, Sırp ve Yunanlar'ın Trakya, eski Sırbistan, Epir ve Makedonya'ya doğru yürüdüklerini biliyorsunuz."

- "Askerleri halim ve selim, kanaatkâr, bedenleri kuvvetli ve bahadır olan Osmanlı ordusunun her türlü teşkilâttan mahrum olduğunu da öğrendiniz."

- "Fakat gazetecilerin yazmadıkları şeyler, muzaffer orduların zulüm ve vahşetidir!"

- "Yunanlar, Bulgarlar ve Sırplar geçtikleri havalide çocuk, kadın ihtiyar, bütün Türkler'i öldürüyorlar! Kasabaları yaktıktan, cami ve minareleri yıktıktan sonra, bütün Müslümanlar'ı yok ediyorlar!"

- "Bazı kasabalarda hiç bir Müslüman, hiç bir cami ve hiç bir mesken kalmamıştır! Bulgar hududunda bulunan CUMAYIBÂLÂ'dan SELÂNİK'e kadar komitacıların yanında gelmiş olan arkadaşlarımdan biri, CUMAYIBÂLÂ, MENİK ve PETRİÇ kazalarında bütün Müslümanlar'ın katliam edilmiş olduğunu naklediyor! Yollar cesetler ile doludur."

- "Müthiş bir HAÇLI muharebesi karşısında bulunuyoruz. Bu muharebe Müslümanlar'ı imha ve ortadan kaldırmak maksadıyla vuku bulmaktadır! Bütün memleketin Hıristiyanlar'dan ibaret kalması için, ittifakla Müslümanlar'ın tamamiyle ortadan kalkmasını arzu eylemektedirler!"

- "SELÂNİK'te bir gece içinde 150 Müslüman öldürmüşlerdir!.. Bu Müslümanlar sığınacak yer bulamadıkları cihetle, kahvehanelerde yatmaktaydılar."

- "Bulgarlar, Baruthane'ye ateş vererek 1000 Osmanlı askerinin mahvolmasına sebebiyet vermişlerdi."

- "SİROZ'da, ÜSKÜP'te ve MANASTIR'da ne kadar katliam vuku buluyor?"

- "Yakın bir zamana kadar OSMANLI AVRUPASI'nda hiç bir Müslüman kalmayacağına emin olabilirsiniz!"

KAVALA'da bir ecnebi madamın Viyana'daki babasına gönderdiği, ve Weinersunon Montag Zeitung gazetesinde yayınlanan mektubu:

- "Bundan tam bir ay evvel, sabah saat 8'e doğru atlarına binmiş 5 Bulgar komitacısı şehre girerek Kaymakam'ı esir ettikten sonra, KAVALA'yı bir 'Bulgar Limanı' ilan etmişlerdir."

- "İşgâlin ertesi günü Türkler aleyhine katliama başlanmıştır. Müslümanlar'ın ileri gelenleri hapsedilerek muhakemesiz idam olunmuşlardır."

- "Gece yarısına doğru bütün mahpuslar uykudan kaldırılarak çırılçıplak bir halde ikişer üçer bağlandıktan sonra, keskin süngüler zavallıların karınlarına saplatılmış ve dipçiklerle müthiş surette dövülmüşlerdir."

- " Birinci gecede 39, ikinci gecede 15, üçüncü gecede 8 ve daha sonra 30 kişi öldürülmüştür. KAVALA'da yokedilenlerin sayısı 115 kişiye bâliğ olmaktadır."

- "KAVALA'ya etraf köylerden gelen muhacirleri, 'hayatlarının mahfuzu kalacağına' dair teminat vererek geri göndermişler, buna rağmen muhacirlerden büyük kısmı katledilmişlerdir."

- "SİROZ'da nefsini müdafaaya kalkışan Türkler, düşman askerlerinden 2 kişiyi öldürdüklerinden, Bulgar zabiti, 'Şimdi saat 4'tür, yarın saat 4'e kadar Türkler'e istediğinizi yapabilirsiniz,' demiştir! Bulgarlar bu müsaade üzerine canavarlar gibi katliam yapmışlardır. 24 saat zarfında öldürülen Müslümanların miktarı 1.200, bir rivayete göre de 1.900'dür."

- "İSKEÇE'de kaçışan ahaliyi alçak Bulgar askerleri takip ederek, ellerine geçirdiklerini PARÇA PARÇA etmişlerdir!"

_ "DRAMA'da Türk zenginlerden birisinin kafası kesildikten sonra, bir sandık üzerine konmuş, maktulün ağzına bir de pipo sıkıştırılmıştır!.. DRAMA'da Türkler aleyhine icra edilen katliamları müteakip, Museviler'e karşı tecavüze başlanmıştır! Musevi zenginlerinden birkaçı SARIŞABAN'a sevkedilerek 6 gün müddetle en ağır işkencelere uğratıldıktan sonra 11.000 Osmanlı lirası fidye-i necat mukabilinde salıverilmişlerdir."

- "Müslüman ailelerin hanelerine cebren girilerek kadınların ırzına geçilmiştir. Müslüman hanımlardan birinin burun ve memeleri kesildiği gibi, çocuğunun gözleri önünde katlolunmuştur!"

İngiliz Daily Telgraph gazetesinin Peşte muhabiri şu haberi geçmişti:

- "Bulgaristan Kralı Ferdinand, 'Salip ile Hilâl arasındaki cidal'den bahsetmiştir. Salip (haç) insaniyet ve merhamet timsali olduğu halde, iş bu merkezde cereyan etmemiştir."

- "Sırp asker ve zabitlerinin Arnavutluk'ta icra ettikleri vahşet ve gaddarlıklar, harb muhabirlerinin raporlarıyla sübut (ispat) mertebesine ulaşmıştır."

- "Ben bu raporları görmek fırsatını buldum. GENERAL YANKOVİÇ'in kumandası altında bulunun askerlerinin silahlı Arnavutlar'ı katl ve idamla iktifa etmeyip, kan içiciliklerini silahsız erkek , ihtiyar ve kadınlara, çocuklara ve henüz beşikteki bebeklere karşı bile ortaya koymuşlardır."

- "KUMONOVA ile ÜSKÜP arasında 3.000 kişi öldürülüp yokedilmiştir!"

- "PRİŞTİNE civarında 5.000 kişi Sırp sulmü altında mahvedilmişlerdir."

- "Birçok köylerde bütün evler ateşe atılmış, ve o evlerin biçâre halkı avlulardan kaçarken fareler gibi öldürülmüşlerdir. Erkekler, kendi aile ve çocuklarının gözü önünde kurşunla öldürülmüşlerdir. Sonra zavallı kadınlara ciğerpârelerinin (çocuklarının) süngülerle parçalanmaları, cebren seyrettirilmiştir."

FRUZVİK'teki Sırp kumandanı, firarileri geri dönerek silahlarını teslim etmeye davet etmiştir. Bunlar silahlarını teslim ettikten sonra, 400 kişi birden, öldürülmüşlerdir. Bütün FRUZVİK'te 5-6 Müslüman ailesi sağ bırakılmıştır. BAROS'ta ve PRİŞTİNE'de ahali tamamen öldürülmüştür. Sırp subayları Müslüman Arnavutlar'ı 'av hayvanı gibi öldürdüklerini' kendileri söylemişlerdir!"

Olaylara şahit olan bir Kızılhaç doktoru şunları anlatıyor:

- "Her nerede Arnavut görülmüş ise, merhametsizce öldürülmüştür! Kadınlar, çocuklar ve ihtiyarlar dahi istisna edilmemiştir! Eski Sırbistan'da alevler içinde kalmış köyler gördüm. KIRATOVA civarında GENERAL İSTEFANOVİÇ, yüzlerce esiri iki sıraya dizmiş ve ve makinalı tüfekle öldürmüştür. GENERAL ZİYOKOVİÇ ise, SENİCE civarında 950 Arnavut ve Türk ileri gelenlerini öldürmüştür."

Bahsedilen olaylar 1912'de, yani neredeyse 100 sene önce!.. Ama biz Sırplar'ın 10 sene önce Bosna'da ve Kosova'da yaptıklarını da biliyoruz!. Hiç değişiklik yok!.. Rumlar'ın KIBRIS'ta yaptıklarını da biliyoruz. Hep bilelim ve hiç unutmayalım!..

Biz milyonlarca kilometre kare toprak fethettik. Milyonlarca gayrımüslim insanı hudutlarımız içine aldık, ne erkeklere, ne kadınlara, hiç bir zaman böyle zulüm yapmadık!.. O yüzdendir ki, bugün Sırbıstan'da Sırplar, Romanya'da Romenler, Yunanistan'da Yunanlar, ve ENDÜLÜS'te İspanyol ve Portekizliler yaşıyor!.. Ama Haçlılar'ın girdiği her diyarda yerli halk yok ediliyor!.. İki koca Amerika kıtasında neredeyse hiç kızılderili kalmadı. Koskoca Avustralya kıtasında aboriginler tükendi!. Ve 500 yıllık OSMANLI AVRUPASI'nda göçmen işçilerimizden bile daha az TÜRK kaldı!.

En başta dedik: DÜNYADA EN ÇOK SOYKIRIMA UĞRAYAN MİLLET, TÜRKLER'dir!..

Yahudiler, Avrupa'nın dört bir yanına SIĞINTI olarak gelmiş olmalarına rağmen, 6.000.000 kayıpları olduğunu söyleyebiliyor!.. BİZ, AVRUPA'DA HÂKİM UNSURDUK!.. YÖNETİCİYDİK, DOĞU AVRUPA'NIN VE AKDENİZ'İN SAHİBİ İDİK!.. Bizim 1815'den beri kaybımız nedir, siz söyleyin!..

___________________
DÜNYADA TÜRK SOYKIRIMINI BELGELEYEN KİTAPLARDAN BAZILARI :
- Anadolu'da Yunan Zulüm ve Vahşeti (I, II ve III. Kısımlar) , Ankara Matbuat ve İstihbarat Matbaası, 1338 (1922)

- Bulgar Mezalimi , İstanbul, 1325 (1909)

- Bulgar Vahşetleri , İstanbul 1328 (1912)

- Bursa Vilâyetinde Yunan Fecaii , Bursa Vilayet Matbaası, 1342 (1925)

- Pierre Loti , Can Çekişen Türkiye, İstanbul , 1329 (1913)

- Dimetoka'da Kanlı Bir Levha , 1325 (1909)

- İzmir ve Mülhakatı ile Civarında Yunan İşgâlinden Mütehaddis Fecaii Hakkında Vürûd Eden Raporlar ile Bazı Muharrerat , Hilâl Matbaası, İstanbul, 1335 (1919)

- İzmir Fecai

- Şeyh Müşir Hüyesin Kaydavi , İslâma Çekilen Kılıç, yahut Alemdârân-ı İslâmı Müdafaa , İstanbul , 1919

- Ahmed Cevad , Kırmızı Siyah Kitap , İstanbul, 1329 (1913)

- Lozan Zabıtları (4 cilt ve ekleri) , Ahmet İhsan ve Şürekâsı Matbaacılık Osmanlı Şirketi, İstanbul, 1341 (1925)

- Makedonya'da Yunan Mezalimi , İstanbul, 1914

- Müslümanlara Mahsus, İstanbul , 1329 (1913)

- Orta Anadolu'da Yunan Mezalimi (I,II,III ve IV. cüzler) , Orhaniye Matbaası, İstanbul, 1337 (1921)

- Pontus Mes'elesi , Ankara Matbuat ve İstihbarat Matbaası , 1338 (1922)

- Türkiye'de Yunan Fecaii Cilt I-II , Matbua-i Ahmet İhsan ve Şürekâsı, İstanbul , 1338 (1922)

- Türk Kaatilleri ve Yunanlılar , Matbaa-i Amedi, İstanbul, 1322 (1906)

- Şeyh Müşir Hüseyin Kaydavi , Türkiye İslâm İmparatorlunun İstikbâli , İstanbul, 1919

- Pol Hevri , Türkiye Nasıl Paylaşıldı? İstanbul , 1329 (1913)

- Yürekler Acısı , Matbuat ve İstihbarat Matbaası , Ankara, 1337 (1921)

- Zavallı Pomaklar , İstanbul, 1330 (1914)

- Teoman Ergene, Türk Ortodoksları , İstanbul, 1951

- Dimitri Kitsikis , Yunan Propogandası , İstanbul , 1965

- Kadir Mısırlıoğlu, Yunan Mezalimi , Sebil Yayınevi, İstanbul, 1977

- Kadir Mısırlıoğlu, Lozan - Zafer mi, Hezimet mi ? , Sebil Yayınevi, İstanbul, 1971

- Mehmet Arif , Başımıza gelenler , 3 Cilt , Tercüman 1001 Eser

- Hasan İzzettin Dinamo , Kutsal İsyan - Kutsal Barış 15 cilt

- Ömer Seyfettin , Bomba

- Ömer Seyfettin , Beyaz Lâle

- Halide Edib Adıvar , Vurun Kahpeye

- Halide Edib Adıvar , Türk'ün Ateşle İmtihanı

- Mehmet Perinçek , Ermeni Devlet Adamı B.A. Boryan'ın Gözüyle Türk-Ermeni Çatışması , Kaynak Yayınları, 2007

- Ermeni Komitelerinin Emelleri ve İhtilal Hareketleri , Kaynak Yayınları, 2007

- Ovanes Kaçaznuni , Taşnak Partisi'nin Yapacağı Bir şey Yok , Kaynak Yayınları, 2005

- A.A. Lalayan , Taşnak Partisi'nin Karşıdevrimci Rolü , Kaynak Yayınları, 2007

- Kızıl Kitap, Taşnak Mezalimi , Kaynak Yayınları, 2007

- A.B. Karinyan , Ermeni Milliyetçi Akımları , Kaynak Yayınları, 2007

- Selami Kılıç , Ermeni Sorunu ve Almanya , Kaynak Yayınları, 2007

----------

